# wedding day pictures



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

a couple of pictures of my car and my fathers car, on my wedding day!!!! Now you dont see many of them being used as a limo


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

another pic :smokin:


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

and this one is with my ugly mug in!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like a great day. Smart uniform too!!
I used my GTST for a wedding about 2 years ago. Black GTST with white ribbon looked great.
Congrats anyway!!


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks Paul, just have to get used to married life now!!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

andy g said:


> thanks Paul, just have to get used to married life now!!!!!


Now you're being silly


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

wat are those wheels on the silver gtr on the right??? they look :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

They look like Racing Harts in black....nice


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

two well smart cars that u and your pops has....neat work love the rims!!!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats on getting married mate. Best car in the world for the job, others have asked to use mine but I'm saving it for my wedding


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

kenan said:


> I'm saving it for my wedding


Which is when?:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats!

pics are really smart!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

You had the wrong colour  










Congratulations  

Best regards Alan


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Congrats Andy...lovely picture


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Congrats mate, Just as long as we dont see the liner up for sale shortly ? lol


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

thanks all for the kind words, the wheels are panasport G7 split rims. I believe you can only get them in Japan. But I maybe wrong. Also Kenan when are you getting married???


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Me married, all in good time LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Looks good! 
I'm Jealous.
We went up to scotland so I had to leave the car behind


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

andy g said:


> Now you dont see many of them being used as a limo


Really? Mine back in April!


----------



## andy g (Mar 1, 2005)

ok ok they, they have been used as limos before then, but two??? LOL


----------

